# NEC Exam Prep - Best Book or DVD - Opinions?



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mike Holt books, definitely. His 2008 Exam Prep book is very detailed and also a very good study guide. Tom Henry's calculations book is also extremely helpful for calcs like motors, oven-ranges, dwelling calcs, etc. MH's Grounding and Bonding book is also highly suggested. 

Good luck!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Get into Tom Henry's program. The best by far.
You are taught how to pass the test. Nothing more.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I used Mike Holt's for my journeyman exam the practice exam on his was harder than the ICC exam I took. Friend let me borrow his Stallcup's also and I think I only touched that one once and stuck with Mike Holt's.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I used three books. Mike holts, which was good but didnt cover alot of things that were on my test, Tom henery which is a must and another one that I got from the book store.I think it was called Master electricians review or something. I wouldnt just use one but I guess it all depends on your test.


----------



## wyosparky (Mar 31, 2009)

I used Mike Holts exam prep to study for journeyman and master. His book is super and I passed both tests easily.


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

Right now i am watching Mike Holt Exam Prep DVD's. The knowledge is good and he covers alot ( he should for the $$$ i paid for them). But he does TALK off the subject to much.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I used Tom Henry and attended his seminar. Good info but FL's test was nothing but code, so I read the NEC cover to cover and passed with flying colors.


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

Tom Henry and Mike Holt both have wonderful material. I used Tom Henry's class and bought his books. I passed the test the first time. There was a guy beside me that has took the class and failed the test 3 times.
You still have to put in allot of work.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Go to Mike Holt.com and research California certification post. A lot of guys have recently talked/posted about this. Make sure you study for the correct code cycle for California I think it is 2005.


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

TheBrushMan007 said:


> Tom Henry and Mike Holt both have wonderful material. I used Tom Henry's class and bought his books. I passed the test the first time. There was a guy beside me that has took the class and failed the test 3 times.
> You still have to put in allot of work.


 
ALOT of work....LOL. Studying is another FULL TIME JOB for me know!!! I'm wearing out my DVD's and Books!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tom Henery or Mike Holt either will be what you need to study to pass that test.


----------

